# My First (mostly) Kitless



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2009)

I decided on a twist pen for my first kitless, so I wouldn't have to worry about threads and such. I used a slim transmission and a pair of slim tubes. Aluminum finial and nib, "Alien Blood" PR, Parker refill. I haven't decided on a clip yet. The nib was drilled then epoxied to the tube and the combination was turned between centers. 

I did learn that press fit parts don't work so good with a spring loaded refill. The finial works its way out after several uses of the transmission. I weakened the spring considerably and it helped but still isn't perfect. So I will have to incorporate threads somewhere anyway if I make more of this design.

My calipers must have moved between measuring the finial and the barrel.  But as this is just a design test, not a huge deal.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Don, don't beat yourself up to bad, really looks sharp over here.:wink: Really like the way you incorporated the finial with the transmission. Are you using 6061 aluminum?


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually, this aluminum was whatever the BORG sells in 5/8". I have a bar of 3/4" 6061. They turn about the same...


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 25, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> Actually, this aluminum was whatever the BORG sells in 5/8". I have a bar of 3/4" 6061. They turn about the same...


 Thanks. Like what you're doing.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 25, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 25, 2009)

Don,
That is fantastic.  I like the Alien Blood PR, looks sharp.  Did you cast this yourself?  I'm siding with the Roller-man on the pen itself, looks terrific, this is an awesome candidate for the wire clip-thingy for sure.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks.

Yeah, my own casting. It's an early version, the newer ones have better defined swirls.

My plan was to use SS wire mounted in the finial. But I'm not sure yet...  I'm liking the idea of a flat clip with this design, but I don't know how best to mount it with the slim tranny in there.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 25, 2009)

Don not sure of the outside diameter, but why not a chrome clip that will slip over the tranny? May be ream it a bit and glue to blank if you don't want it to move when opening and closing the nib.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2009)

The barrel's too thick for any of my kit ones. I already checked. Possibly one from a Jr kit, but I don't have one I'm willing to tear apart to see...


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 25, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> The barrel's too thick for any of my kit ones. I already checked. Possibly one from a Jr kit, but I don't have one I'm willing to tear apart to see...


 No guts, no glory!:biggrin:............. I agree with ya.:wink: I have been tinkering with some rings to attach clips but so far failure.:frown:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2009)

VERY NICE !!!!:biggrin: I think you did a great job, clip or no clip:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Don , that looks great . I like it ,with or without a clip . There are several ways to fit a flat clip to a finial operated pen . Just keep playing with it , I'm sure you will come up with a way . Welcome to MY world :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks good Don.  Who can even tell that the final end isn't supposed to be proud.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL!

I whipped this pen out, as photographed, when I was at the bank today. Sold two to tellers for $100 each. Without clips.

I love this hobby.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 25, 2009)

Don, crap I can't give one away and here you go and sell two prototypes, geez! Congrats!:wink:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks pretty snazzy


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Don , congrats on the sales , Ain't it great ? I loose more great pens that way ... but the compensation is more useful :biggrin: 

A simple solution to the finial slipping off , on future ones thread the nib end so it screws into the body and use a little epoxy on the transmission to lock it into the tube . You change the refill by unscrewing the nib , the finial can be permanently attached .


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome pen.  Good job on the design, the blank and the idea.  Oh yea, and the sale:bananen_smilies046:.


----------



## mickr (Aug 26, 2009)

what more can be said?  Grand job..great first..keep 'em coming


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 26, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Don , congrats on the sales , Ain't it great ? I loose more great pens that way ... but the compensation is more useful :biggrin:
> 
> A simple solution to the finial slipping off , on future ones thread the nib end so it screws into the body and use a little epoxy on the transmission to lock it into the tube . You change the refill by unscrewing the nib , the finial can be permanently attached .



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. But it sure was convenient to have the nib glued to the blank while turning. :wink:


----------



## RAdams (Aug 26, 2009)

NICE DESIGN! I really like the pen, the way it is... But if you were to put a clip on it, i think an invisible would be the ultimate! Just under the finial 1/4 inch or so.. tuck it in there nicely. would be smooth. allthough you would probably have to go with the perm. finial design at that point??? i dunno.. never done an invisible yet.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats Don! looks good mate!:biggrin:


----------

